# Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. Dezember 2010)

*Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.*

Hallo

Ich wünsche euch noch frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Vom 24.12.2010 bis zum 02.01.2011 werde ich mich im Urlaub befinden, daher können sich meine Antworten auf eure Fragen etwas verzögern. Aber ab dem 03.01.2011 werde ich eure Fragen wieder wie gewohnt beantworten.


euer
Stefan


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.*

jo feier schon und guten rutsch.. auch an allen anderen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.*

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.*

Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr: NT's billiger verkaufen 

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.*



> Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr: NT's billiger verkaufen


Jepp, aber auch mal etwas Farbe im Einheits Grau / Schwarz wäre nicht übel


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich wünsche euch ein frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten Jahr.*

Hallo

Ich bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Die Feiertage hab ich gut überstanden, Hin- und Rückfahrt zu meiner alten Heimat waren hingegen etwas unschön.


----------

